# Keto Caramel “Apple” French Toast



## jcam222 (May 30, 2022)

After about a month of brain lock on mew creations I had an idea. I saw a loaf of Keto Lewis Cinnamon bread at our local Meijers. First time I’d ever seen a keto cinnamon bread of any kind. I knew I’d think of something so bought it. I started thinking the obvious French toast and remembered the fake apple caramel pie I posted here last year. Fuse the two ideas together and voila. “Apple pie filling” is made from jicama. This time other than just cooking it on the ingredients (link below) I put it in the Instant Pot to further soften the jicama. Jicama had a natural hint of apple flavor but is a bit hard to soften. This helped a lot. Filling and caramel sauce are in this post of mine https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/keto-caramel-apple-crumble-pie.300883/   French toast was just 4 eggs, 1/4 cup heavy cream and about 1/2 t cinnamon and nutmeg with a pinch of clove. Turned out very rich and decadent.


----------



## Winterrider (May 30, 2022)

Wow Jeff, that looks so delicious. . .


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

I don't care what is in that, I would eat it!  But with Bacon please!

Nice work!


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I don't care what is in that, I would eat it!  But with Bacon please!
> 
> Nice work!


Not Gonna lie, I’m ticked I didn’t think of adding bacon!! It shall be done next time!!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Not Gonna lie, I’m ticked I didn’t think of adding bacon!! It shall be done next time!!


Sorry for that...... but you know what bacon will do to that right!  OHHHHHH!


----------



## bauchjw (May 30, 2022)

Holy cow! That is incredible! You already have me addicted to Sazon Goya, now you throw in jicama deserts/breakfast! Incredible Jeff! You are a master!


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> After about a month of brain lock on mew creations I had an idea. I saw a loaf of Keto Lewis Cinnamon bread at our local Meijers. First time I’d ever seen a keto cinnamon bread of any kind. I knew I’d think of something so bought it. I started thinking the obvious French toast and remembered the fake apple caramel pie I posted here last year. Fuse the two ideas together and voila. “Apple pie filling” is made from jicama. This time other than just cooking it on the ingredients (link below) I put it in the Instant Pot to further soften the jicama. Jicama had a natural hint of apple flavor but is a bit hard to soften. This helped a lot. Filling and caramel sauce are in this post of mine https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/keto-caramel-apple-crumble-pie.300883/ French toast was just 4 eggs, 1/4 cup heavy cream and about 1/2 t cinnamon and nutmeg with a pinch of clove. Turned out very rich and decadent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're hired, Jeff, that look's F'in KILLER!!!!!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 31, 2022)

Now there's a breakfast plate I would lick clean. I do clean every plate always .
But this is for me dessert for breakfast

David


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2022)

Looks delicious Jeff, 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2022)

Oh man. As others have said....That is a great looking plate. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2022)

Nice job Jeff!
That looks phenomenal!!
I agree that bacon would take it over the top!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (May 31, 2022)

Sign me up for that breakfast in a hot second, looks fabulous! French toast with maple bacon of Canadian bacon, my favorites, might have to fire up the griddle in a few minutes, now I'm hangry!


----------



## tx smoker (May 31, 2022)

I'm not a huge fan of French toast. Tracy loves it though so we have it on a somewhat regular basis. This however looks amazing!! I'd never think about turning down a plate of that. Fantastic Jeff....as always buddy.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2022)

OMG !!
Better watch out, Jeff---I'm not sure that "Dessert" is Legal !!
Freaking Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 1, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm not a huge fan of French toast. Tracy loves it though so we have it on a somewhat regular basis. This however looks amazing!! I'd never think about turning down a plate of that. Fantastic Jeff....as always buddy.
> 
> Robert


Robert said it all, Jeff--*if* you add "truly DECADENT".  Add some bacon, and I'd sure change my view on French toast.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2022)

Man Jeff! This made me remember the last time I had french toast. Which has been waaaay to long! Absolutely amazing!


----------

